

Superslim Liquid Loop Will Keep Future Smartphones Cool - nkurz
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/computing/hardware/superslim-liquid-loop-will-keep-future-smartphones-cool

======
vezycash
Reminds me of car radiators. Just imagine having to replace the cooling liquid
on your phone as hot steam fills the air.

Jokes aside, better fanless cooling methods would be needed to take mobile
computing to the next level

------
thesmok
But… new MacBook doesn't need it, why new smartphones would?

